# Loreena mckennitt



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

A dude at a record store said loreena mckennitt ''an ancient muse'' sound like DcD.So i had to investigate the mather.So i heard it on YouTube wow,very nice indeed it sound like DcD quite a bit.
I order the cd at a local independant record store they said it was gonna be fast.

I had one record from loreena mckennit but did not think mutch of her but this record seem rad.You view on her best moment album ect...

:tiphat:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I dig her. Much more organic than DCD, though.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Book of Secrets Loreena McKennitt

The Highwayman (Alfred Noyes) - absolutely superb! Mummers dance also very good






Reminiscent of early Maddy Prior or Sandy Denny with swirling synth.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Book of Secrets Loreena McKennitt
> 
> The Highwayman (Alfred Noyes) - absolutely superb! Mummers dance also very good


I like that album.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I like Loreena McKennitt, but I don't think she sounds that much like Dead Can Dance. Both are great for different reasons. I got to see DcD live in Nashville and it was superb.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really enjoy McKennitt a lot too.  She is very moving to my heart.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2015)

I had the book this poem is found in since I was very young--before I was born actually. By 2nd grade, I could recite it from memory. I still have that book--from the Childcraft series, in fact, I have the entire series. I can't separate the art from the poem, they are one in the same for me. I wasn't particularly taken with McKennitt's version. It's decent and all but it doesn't capture the mystery of the poem that gives me goose flesh the way the art does. I thought the opening track on _Book of Secrets_ did a much better job of it.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Her best album by far is 'The Visit' to me. Masterpiece of Celtic music. Prior albums were all decent and lead to it. But after 'The Visit' it seems to me that she didn't use her vocal capabilities so much anymore and she became somehow boring to me, but still, she is really good.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just bought ''Books of secrets'' by loreena mckennit, decent but not has good has ''an ancient muse''.But whit nikola statement about the vist i will have to borrought it from my father's collection.Can i hadd to this post the following i may buy a record of marianne faithful since it's akin to loreena's song, just look at sleep by MF.i love good female singer and when there music has potency meaning it's has good musicians good production.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

My favourite by her is the "Book of Secrets" but I like the ancient muse as well. My favourite song is probably Ride across the Cascaus


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The "Book of Secrets" made a breakthrough here via a memorable TV-portrait of a Danish ceramist residing in Scotland, _Lotte Glob_, accompanied by a lot of scenic landscape pictures. She did hikes and then placed her small ceramic sculptures on remote places in the mountains.

The clip of her row of 333 discreetly coloured, artificial and hand-made stones made of ceramics, washed away from a sandy beach by the waves, and then floating into the sea, at an isolated, sunset rocky beach, accompanied by McKennitt´s "Dante´s Prayer", made quite an unforgettable impression.

Webpage http://www.lotteglob.co.uk/newsetc.htm
Includes pictures of her remote, specially designed studio at Loch Eriboll 
http://www.e-architect.co.uk/scotland/lotte-glob-house
and some works.

From an exhibition:


----------

